# 89 735 help needed



## teardropty (Oct 20, 2010)

I come to this forum as a new member and hope for help. I recently bought a 1989 735i. I drove it around for awhile while overseas with the military. I shipped it home, drove it around the parking lot and unto a trailer and transported it to my new home. The battery went dead during the transport. Now when I put in a new battery, the alarm system goes off, honks, none of the doors will unlock and you can't open the doors at all (handles and popup lock will not budge). Had to crawl through open sunroof. When I turn the key it will crank but wont start. Do these cars prevent the doors from opening when the alarm system is engaged? Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------

